# Push Stick Handle



## garryjc (Sep 11, 2004)

I have two of the Oak Park push stick handles. I used a CMT 14 degree half inch dovetail bit to make a shoe for the handle. The bit was set for 3/8 depth of cut. The handle would not fit and could not be pushed into the dovetail cut.

I measured the shoe and it shold have fitted. CMT is a good brand, and the cutter seems to be 1/2.

What have I done wrong?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Garry


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Gary: You might try adjusting the height of the bit to make it looser. I have the same handle from Oak-Park and a number of 1/2" 14 degree bits and have had no problem. Woodnut65


----------



## garryjc (Sep 11, 2004)

How would the height of the bit effect the fit? 

Assuming that the height does not bite into the handle and does grab the wedge of the shoe, how does the height affect the fit? If the bit is lower then the wooden shoe will fit lower on the handle, but the tightness of the joint should not change.

Or have I got this all wrong?

Garry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Garry, there is a saying for dovetail bits, heighten to tighten and lower to loosen!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary



Why= the bit is cut on a 14 deg. angle, when the female part was cut it was set at 3/8" deep, and when you cut the male part it must be made a bit smaller so it just slides in easy...the base of the bit is 3/8" wide the norm on a standard 1/2" dovetail bit..and it's hard to get parts to fit when both parts are the same size. one needs to be a bit smaller..the male the norm.

that's to say make it just a bit thiner by moving the fence in ,but just a bit.
But besure to set the height right at 3/8" high...use your brass bars to do that.

============


garryjc said:


> How would the height of the bit effect the fit?
> 
> Assuming that the height does not bite into the handle and does grab the wedge of the shoe, how does the height affect the fit? If the bit is lower then the wooden shoe will fit lower on the handle, but the tightness of the joint should not change.
> 
> ...


----------

